# Dutch M-biljet



## ET67 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi,

Moved to Canada in March 2014 and just received the (famous) M-biljet from the Dutch tax service. Does anyone has experience with agencies who can handle this form for you? Searching on the internet, I can find several, but prices are varying very much (for example from €75 to €500.

Thanks in advance.
Edward


----------

